# Dentist Cancun



## wheelchock (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi All,

I am looking for a dentist in Cancun to do some implant surgery. 

Anyone with an idea of a good surgeon/clinic? There are about 50 places saying they are the best, but many have negative reviews circulating. Ocean Dental??

Thanks,
Wheel


----------



## bgirl (Sep 13, 2015)

I had a fairly good experience with Ocean Dental last spring. I had a root canal and 2 crowns done. They picked me up from the airport and took me to my resort. They are very busy and there were usually a lot of people in there waiting but it's a very nice facility ....very hi-tech. I say fairly because it took longer than we discussed I was there literally all day (til almost 10 pm one night missed my dinner reservations etc) but the work they did looks great and it's not like you can get anything done that fast here in the states all in 1 day. I went back 2 days later for my crowns. I would have paid almost double here in FL


----------



## BritCancun (Mar 17, 2017)

Here are some hints when researching for a dental clinic in Cancun (Or anywhere for that matter) 

Experienced, Reputable, Qualified and Skilled dental specialists – They will have and want to show you their Professional accomplishments and Credentials (They have worked many years to get to where they are) And we mean Specializations and years of extra education not just seminars and courses (Though still good signs)

communication - Do they speak your Language and when we say speak can they converse fluently the information needed before , during and after treatments (Obvious) but sometimes overlooked until the last moment. 

Previous patients you can contact about their treatments, experiences and all round expectations. Not a Photo or videos taken straight after treatments, Ask to speak with previous patients who had work more than 6 months ago, the longer the better to give you an idea of the longevity, aftercare follow up and all round satisfaction.

Real Reviews, Many sites will have Patient reviews and testimonials and also Facilitators will show lists of happy patients – Seek the Verified ones, If a clinic has 100 positive reviews and only 5 Verified that should raise doubts, also A business Facebook page that does not have a reviews tab open should do, This will help see more genuine independent reviews and if any less than positive reviews will show how they handle problems.

Clean Modern and Well presented dental clinic with up to date equipment & technology – The clinic does not need to look like the Ritz but it should be notably clean, have up to date equipment and sterilization protocols and procedures.

Clinical Guarantees and Laboratory Warranties – If you are having multiple treatments ask for the type of guarantees offered and understand that you would need to return back to Mexico if issues arises.

Written treatment plans with precise Objectives and Goals for your Oral Health and Smile.

Visit with measured Expectations and Understand that there are no such things as Miracle Cures and especially when it comes to Dentistry, but work carried out by a Professional team and with the patients best interests at the heart and core of treatment plans you the patient will be on the best track to success.

Find a dentist with a good reputation and better Character.
The first important consideration when looking for a dentist is to check his or her reputation. There are several ways to research dentists and their practice history. One of the first things to do is to search online reviews to see what positive or negative experiences patients have had at their dentist.

Interview your dentist
You need to interview your dentist in Cancun or the dental practice, which is a simple as picking up the phone and asking the right questions. Find out where the dentist graduated, how long they have been practicing and what type of dentistry they do, how many staff members work there and how long have they been with that dentist.


Make sure your dentist meets your needs
Everyone has a certain criteria when they look for the right dental office. Some patients want a larger practice that sees a high volume of patients. Their time is valuable and they want to get in and get out. Others may seek a family-oriented practice that treats each patient as a part of their family and want a doctor who will spend the time explaining things to them and not rush the appointment, Make the decision that is right for you.

It is not an easy decision to choose a dentist that is right for you, but once you do it will be one of the best decisions you ever make - So take the time to research and make the right choice for your dentist.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

BritCancun said:


> Here are some hints when researching for a dental clinic in Cancun (Or anywhere for that matter) …


 All good advice. It left out the one thing that I have used most successfully when looking for a dentist/ophthalmologist/doctor: Ask for a recommendation from someone you know.


----------



## BritCancun (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes that is also an Excellent idea.


----------

